# Small Open Hole on Bettas Tail



## bettamomnaj (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi All,

I recently noticed a small open hole on the end of my bettas tail that wasn't there before. I've attached a picture for reference. Is this hole a cause for concern? Should I treat it or will it repair on its own? I appreciate any insight and advice!


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi! Are you positive it's a hole? It almost looks like some type of egg that's stuck to him...?


----------



## bettamomnaj (Mar 19, 2021)

I am positive that its a hole. I think the picture makes it look like a solid thing but if you notice through the hole you can see the green of the leaf on the other side.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Hello! Welcome to the forum. Is there anything in the tank that might have ripped his tail?
Remember to keep up with water changes and make sure the parameters are good as you don't want it to get infected/turn into fin rot.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

AlphaBettas said:


> Hello! Welcome to the forum. Is there anything in the tank that might have ripped his tail?
> Remember to keep up with water changes and make sure the parameters are good as you don't want it to get infected/turn into fin rot.


Yes, any hard plastic or decor can cut them. If you don't already a heaping tbs of aquarium salt per 10 gallons of water.. It will help prevent infection. Besides that I would find out what cut him and remove it. Does he have any tank mates?


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Mother Of Fish said:


> Yes, any hard plastic or decor can cut them. If you don't already a heaping tbs of aquarium salt per 10 gallons of water.. It will help prevent infection. Besides that I would find out what cut him and remove it. Does he have any tank mates?


Well imo I wouldn't use salt yet, unless you know what caused it...


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

If you can, please fill out a form 








*****PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so...


Many thanks to BF/TFK Member Mike for developing this questionnaire. It is the same form with a few additions. Please copy and paste into a new message and complete this form when seeking help for your Betta. This information and a clear photo posted directly into the thread will help us give...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

AlphaBettas said:


> Well imo I wouldn't use salt yet, unless you know what caused it...


I just put that amount of salt in all of my freshwater aquariums 24 7. But ya, if you think it would be better to wait I would.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

This should heal on it's own quite quickly but I would assess the tank for anything sharp. You can take a piece of nylon stocking and run it over the decor. If it snags, his tail will too.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Mother Of Fish said:


> I just put that amount of salt in all of my freshwater aquariums 24 7. But ya, if you think it would be better to wait I would.


I would avoid this as it can cause issues. From the Aquarium Co-Op Website, "No, sodium chloride salt should not be used on a daily basis as a preventative measure or health booster. It would be like a healthy person misusing antibiotics and taking a pill every day to minimize risk of infection – eventually a superbug may appear that is resistant to the antibiotic and then your treatment options are greatly limited. In the same way, any fish disease that gets past your protective “salt barrier” will be quite resilient and require a much higher salt concentration to cure, which may be detrimental to the fish. Instead, if you use salt sparingly only when necessary, it becomes a powerful tool to add to your arsenal. "


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> I would avoid this as it can cause issues. From the Aquarium Co-Op Website, "No, sodium chloride salt should not be used on a daily basis as a preventative measure or health booster. It would be like a healthy person misusing antibiotics and taking a pill every day to minimize risk of infection – eventually a superbug may appear that is resistant to the antibiotic and then your treatment options are greatly limited. In the same way, any fish disease that gets past your protective “salt barrier” will be quite resilient and require a much higher salt concentration to cure, which may be detrimental to the fish. Instead, if you use salt sparingly only when necessary, it becomes a powerful tool to add to your arsenal. "


I agree, I use IAL as a preventive measure for my fin biters. Salt is harsh on them and should only be used when they are ill for no more than 10 days at a time.


----------

